# im worried about my praying mantis



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

last night i fed it a criket his abdomen looked like it was pulsating this morning he has 2 red splits on the botton of his abdonen .now he can seem to be able to close it i am realy worried i need help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

ah sorted


----------



## gray1 (May 24, 2010)

Pulsating abdomen is normal I would think.

If the abdomen has split there isn't much you can do, just don't feed it anymore and hope it heals.


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

is it much to worry about or not


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i take it that it is a giant asian then? as this is commant with them they show wot looks like slits that are red, they just show this when they have had a good feed and are fat nothing to worry about


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

yes good guesse he is a giant asian im am very happy now he is ok


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

its a comman this with new keepers they think its burst with the red stripes on this species, that how i knew it was a giant asian lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Prob just showing off his post feed fat bum lol.


----------

